

Show HN: SendRail - The easiest way to send files from the desktop - ritikm
http://sendrail.com/

======
aeontech
You just spammed my entire friend list with private messages, without my
confirmation!

I clicked 'import facebook friends' assuming it would simply import their
friend id's and message them when I tried to send them something. When I saw
that you wanted to send them "invites", I clicked "cancel", but you sent
several hundred messages anyway. This is unacceptable behavior by any
application. I haven't been this pissed in a long time, now I have to spend an
hour manually messaging each of those people and apologizing for the spam.

~~~
rsamvit
We're extremely sorry about that- our invite system is having some glitches at
the moment (were working fast on fixing the problem)

~~~
aeontech
Apology accepted, good luck.

------
mikeryan
Is there some reason this was submitted again since just being on HN 3 days
ago?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4370467>

~~~
ritikm
3 days ago we only had a screencast up online. Today we launched our new
website that you can download the alpha version of our app from and actually
use.

------
johnrob
If I already use dropbox, should I also use this?

It's probably worth listing the reasons I should use this along with
dropbox/box/sugarsync/whatever else (although it's perfectly valid if you're
targeting users who don't already use one of those).

I imagine early users will hit your site wondering if there's something there
that they don't already have.

~~~
rane
I agree.

> integrates into your desktop and lets you seamlessly send files

I think you should replace the screencast on the right with a graphic that
communicates the part I just quoted.

------
sangaya
"No one but the recipient will ever be able to access your files."

Why can I directly access and download the file shown in the demo video? Why
is it transferred in the clear via HTTP?
<http://www.sendrail.com/file/516885724/ResumeTemplate.docx>

Just wondering why there isn't some type of authentication/authorization going
one. i.e. If your delivery method is to a Facebook friend, why not require
authenticating them to Facebook before granting access to the file?

Is the only security in place knowing a 9-digit number + filename?

~~~
pjeide
Unless they have the URL to your files, in which case, anyone can download
your files.. similar to public DropBox files.

I think the "will ever be able to" verbiage is a bit misleading.

------
rane
Bonus points for not asking for a permission to post on my timeline, it's
infuriating.

~~~
usmanity
+1 for this. I was surprised it only asked for Chat permissions

------
usmanity
Thank you. This is great that it uses my facebook friends and I don't have to
scramble for everyone's email addresses. +1

I did notice that it's not case-insensitive which would help a lot. Also, this
might be on your roadmap but a progress bar or some feedback of it being sent
would be great.

Also, file seems to be not sent through HTTPS.

------
autophil
Facebook? Um, no.

~~~
rsamvit
We use facebook so that you can start sending files to your friends with
minimal friction -- gmail integration is included as well.

~~~
mbreese
There are lots of people for which requiring Facebook is a complete non-
starter. From the front page, it looks like FB is required.

For some people, deep Facebook integration makes things easy... but I suspect
for your audience (early adopters, HN types), focusing on FB may be a bad
plan.

------
graupel
Getting an application error at <http://www.sendrail.com/add-friends#_=_>

------
ehosca
I use <http://www.filesovermiles.com/> for this.

------
rohanator
just used it for the first time. incredibly slick and useful!

------
swlkr
wow this seems really useful, and it's the best use of twitter bootstrap i've
seen in quite some time

~~~
tghw
Looks like they used the Neet template from WrapBootstrap

[https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/neet-minimalistic-
template-W...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/neet-minimalistic-template-
WB0G85JHC)

